# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Πρόβλημα με Γείωση

## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## spyros_28

Το οτι δεν εχει γειωση δεν σου ερχεται ο λογαριασμος στο κεφαλι.Δες μηπως υπαρχουν τιποτα σωληνωσεις νερου στην ταρατσα απο κανεναν ηλιακο και βιδωσε ενα καλωδιο πανω εκει.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν ειναι ιστοι,ειναι βασεις για να μπορεσει να σηκωθει και αλλος οροφος αργοτερα.  ::  
Κανονικα το ρευμα που καταλαβαινεις δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο αλλα απο καπου υπαρχει μια μικρη διαρροη.Το προτιμοτερο οντως θα ηταν να πεταξεις μια γειωση.Τι αλλο υπαρχει στην ταρατσα που ισως βοηθησει την κατασταση?Λεγε λεγε, ολα στην φορα.  ::

----------


## commando

> Λοιπόν,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) καποιος τροπος να κάνω γείωση χωρίς να κατεβάζβω 40 μέτρα καλώδιο για μια γειωση???


βαλε ενα καλωδιο απο τη μια μερα βιδωμενο στο σασι πχ στις βιδες της παραλληλης και το αλλο σε ενα σημειο που γειωνεται.Βασικα ειναι παρανομο το οτι ανεβασες 40 μετρα καλωδιο ρευματος και θα επρεπε ηδη να στο εχουν ξηλωσει,απορω πως δεν ρωτησες κανενα πριν το κανεις.....Γυναικες....

----------


## nuke

γιατί είναι παράνομο?

----------


## spyros_28

Επρεπε να στειλει πανω το ρευμα ασυρματα.  ::   ::  
Τι θα εκανε η γυναικα?Οντως καλυτερα θα ηταν να χαμηλωσει την ταση πριν ανεβασει αλλα δεν θα την δειρουμε κιολας.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν ειναι αυτα σημεια για γειωση.Κατι αλλο?

----------


## commando

> δε σου ζήτησα να με κρίνεις. ήθελα να ανεβάσω 220 και το έκανα. μαγκιά μου. γιατι αντι να απαντανε όταν ρωτας κατι βρίσκει ο καθένας όλο κατι άσχετο να απαντήσει???...  
> 
> 
> λοιπον στη φώτο τσέκαρα κάποια υποψήφια σημεία...


εγω ειμαι ο ασχετος η εσυ που ανεβασες 220 διπολικο να σκοτωσεις κανα παιδακι η καμμια γρια που θα απλωνει τα ρουχα απο καρδια .
τα παλουκια τι μας τα δειχνεις τωρα ειναι γειωμενα τα παλουκια?...καλα δεν το συνεχιζω...

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## spyros_28

Το δεξια καταρχην ειναι ιστος και οχι γειωμενος.Το αριστερο πανω δεν βλεπω καλα τι ειναι,καποιος σωληνας αλλα πρεπει να βγαλεις κοντινη να δουμε.Το κατω τι ειναι που σημαδεψες?

EDIT:Το κατω φαινεται για κομματι ξυλο.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν σε ρωτησα προηγουμενως για ηλιακο και μου ειπες οχι?  ::  
Σωληνωσεις για νερο θα υπαρχουν εκει,δεσε την γειωση εκει πανω και δεν εννοω κομπο.  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## spyros_28

Βαλε και λιγο σαλιο να κολλησει.  ::   ::  

Βαλε ενα γαντζακι καλη μου και λογικα θα ειναι ενταξει.Δοκιμασε και πες μας τι εγινε.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## spyros_28

Οντως δεν θα σε χτυπαει το ρευμα αλλα αυτο δεν αλλαζει τα υπολοιπα,μην αγχωνεσαι.Πηγαινε για bed και τα φτιαχνεις το πρωι.

----------


## JB172

Αν δεν έχεις γείωση το πολύ, πολύ να τινάξεις τίποτα στον αέρα.
220 volt είναι. ΣΟΒΑΡΕΥΤΗΤΕ !!!

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.GN.

----------


## JB172

> Δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.GN.


Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι για αυτό που λές?
Στο πρώτο βραχυκύκλωμα ίσως κάψει/ρίξει την ασφάλεια στο σπίτι, τροφοδοτικό, AP κλπ, μέχρι και να κάψει/ρίξει την ασφάλεια στο κουτί της ΔΕΗ. Το χειρότερο ίσως θα είναι να καρβουνιαστεί κανένας....

----------


## azisi

> 1) όταν δεν έχουμε γείωση (το κιτρινο καλώδιο δλδ) τραβάει περισσότερο ρεύμα και θα μου έρθει ο λογαριασμος σύννεφο?


(Συνήθως είναι κιτρινοπράσινο.) Έτσι όπως θέτεις την ερώτηση, η απάντηση είναι όχι. Σε περίπτωση διαρροής, αυτό που σε νοιάζει είναι η διαρροή και όχι ο λαγαριασμός τη ΔΕΗ.




> 2) πειράζει που δεν έχει γείωση?


Ναι. Διότι εάν υπάρξει διαρροή, δηλαδή η φάση ακουμπήσει μεταλλική επιφάνεια που δεν είναι γειωμένη, υπάρχει κίνδυνος ατυχήματος.

Το οτί σε τινάζει, σημαίνει ότι κάπου έχει διαρροή, δηλαδή κάπου η φάση ακουμπάει τη μεταλλική επιφανεία. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να ξανακοιτάξεις το PC σου και να βρεις που έχει τη διαρροή, ίσως αυτή συμβαίνει στο τροφοδοτικό.




> 3) καποιος τροπος να κάνω γείωση χωρίς να κατεβάζβω 40 μέτρα καλώδιο για μια γειωση???


Θα μπορούσες να συνδέσεις το κύκλωμα της ταράτσας με τα θεμέλια της πολυκατοικίας, δημιουργώντας μια θεμελειακή γείωση. Όμως το καλύτερο είναι να αλλάξεις το καλώδιο, ώστε να μεταφέρεις και γείωση στη ταράτσα. Δεδομένου ότι μεταφέρεις 220V στην ταράτσα, για το καλό ΟΛΩΝ θα σου πρότεινα να συμβουλευτείς κάποιον ηλεκτρολόγο - υπάρχουν αρκετοί στο forum -, ώστε να απομονώσει το κύκλωμα και να το προστατέψει με τις κατάλληλες ασφάλειες και ρελέ διαφυγής. 

*Εφόσον, δεν γνωρίζεις ΜΗΝ παίζεις με το ρεύμα.*

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## JB172

Επειδή μάλλον έχεις κακή σχέση με το ψάξιμο και ζητάς μασημένη τροφή,
αφιέρωσε λίγο/πολύ χρόνο για διάβασμα.
Διάβασε όμως με προσοχή και θα καταλάβεις...
Μην παίζεις με την γείωση στα 220 volt, με την υγεία σου και κατ' επέκταση με την υγεία των άλλων...  ::  
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...E5%DF%F9%F3%E7
Στείλε καλύτερα DC ρεύμα στην ταράτσα.  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## PPZ

Εχεις γειωση μεσα στο σπιτι σου? ΑΦΟΥ ΗΔΗ εχεις ανεβαζμενο καλωδιο, συνδεσε το κιτρινο συρμα στο κουτι του υπολογιστη, και κατω στο σπιτι σου κανονικα στη γειωση.Και τελειωσε υποθεση.

ΜΗΝ το συνδεσεις στον ηλιακο οπος σου ειπανε, γιατι θα χτυπησει ρευμα τον γειτονα σου και θα εχεις προβλημα.Δεν ειναι κατι που σκοτωνει, αλλα αντε μετα να του εξηγησεις...

----------


## JB172

@PPZ 
Το καλώδιο που έχει ανεβάσει στην ταράτσα δεν έχει γείωση (είναι μόνο 2 καλώδια)

----------


## sv1gfu

Βαλε την μπριζα απο το καλωδιο που ανεβενει στην ταρατσα αναποσα απο οτι την εχεις τωρα. Αυτο βεβαια δεν ειναι λυση γαι την ασφαλεια σου, η των αλλων αλλα τουλαχιστον θα σταματιση να σε χτυπαει το ρευμα στο pc.

----------


## dermanis

@Anna,

Το πρόβλημα σας (υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες) απλά δεν έχει λύση.

Όλα όσα γράφονται για μπετόβεργες, σωλήνες, ιστούς και ηλιακούς στην ταράτσα απλά είναι μπαλώματα και μάλιστα επικίνδυνα.

Το ότι μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει συμβεί κάτι τραγικό είναι απλά θέμα τύχης/χρόνου.

Σεβαστείτε πρώτη ότι θέλετε να σας σεβαστεί. 

Μη παροτρύνεται με το παράδειγμα σας άλλους να προβαίνουν σε εγ-καταστάσεις μη τεχνικά αποδεκτές 

Λύσεις υπάρχουν και έχουν ήδη προταθεί μερικές.

----------


## mojiro

http://www.baboulas.gr

----------


## romeodan

> http://www.baboulas.gr


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Αννα η γείωση είναι στην ουσία το εξής: Αν γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα μέσα στο κουτί πριν πάει και το ακουμπήσει κανείς και σκοτωθεί να διαφύγει το ρεύμα μέσω του καλωδίου της γείωσης στη γη. 
Επίσης το καλώδιο με το 220 δεν πρέπει να ταξιδεύει έτσι ανενόχλητο.
Υπάρχουνε κανονισμοί ασφαλείας. Μέσα σε ειδική σωλήνα, με ασφάλεια στην άκρη ώστε να υπάρξει διακοπή παροχής σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος και τέλος οπωσδήποτε με γείωση. Βασικά όλο το σπίτι είναι γειωμένο. Υπάρχουνε πολλοί τρόποι γείωσης ενός σπιτιού, ο συνηθέστερος είναι να χώνουνε χάλκινο παλούκι μέσα στη γη και προτιμότερο σε σημείο που βρέχεται συχνά πχ κήπος. Έτσι σε αυτή τη γραμμή στο σπίτη της γείωσης γειώνουμε όλες τις συσκευές. 
Χτες το βράδυ έφτιαξα να φανταστείς ένα σούκο φις με ένα μονόκλωνο καλώδιο που μπαίνει μέσα σε ένα ενυδρείο που έχω για να γειώσω την πισίνα του ενυδρείου για να μη διαρρέονται τα ψάρια από απειροελάχιστο έστω ρεύμα.
Μην το γειώσεις αλλού, άλλαξε καλώδιο και πάρε τριπλό(με το κίτρινο μέσα), πάρε και βάλε το σε κάποιο λούκι (ηλεκτρολογικό κανάλι) ή σε εύκαμπτη αλλά σκληρή ηλεκτρολογική σωλήνα, το κίτρινο μέσα στο κουτί να το βιδώσεις ώστε να ακουμπάει σε όλα τα μεταλλικά μέρη του κουτιού.

Μην το αφήσεις έτσι στο έλεος του Θεού γιατί θα σκοτωθεί κανείς και δεν είναι παιχνίδι. Πραγματικά έτσι όπως σε χτύπαγε το ρεύμα, αν υπήρχες σοβαρή διαρροή θα είχες σκοτωθεί εσύ η ίδια. Άλλαξε το και κάνε το σωστά.
Το να το ακουμπήσεις κάπου σε κάτι γειωμένο καλό είναι αλλό δεν είανι το καλύτερο.

----------


## noisyjohn

DC-DC PC ATX Power Supply
κάτι σαν αυτό:

http://www.mini-box.com/M1-ATX-90w-Inte ... ategory=13

εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 12 volt, από το σπίτι, Ισχύς 90 W, για κάτι σωστό και κυρίως ακίνδυνο.

σε ακραία κατάσταση 2 τέτοια με κόστος 2 Χ 150 ευρώ. Καλύτερα έτσι παρά
http://www.baboulas.gr

Η τουλάχιστον μετασχηματιστής απομόνωσης 220 --> 220 700VA (πάντα υπάρχει μικρή πιθανότητα διαρροής από το πρωτεύον, οπότε δεν είναι 100% ασφαλές)

----------


## lakis

Όχι μόνο απαγορεύεται αλλά είναι και άκρως επικίνδυνο το να ανεβάσεις 220VAC. 
Έχεις τις παρακάτω επιλογές:
-Χρησιμοποιείς δύο μετασχηματιστες 1:1 (Θα ψήσεις το ταρατσόκουτο εναλλακτικά μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς και για ψησταρία).
-Στέλνεις με 30VDC το ρεύμα στο ταρατσόκουτο και χρησιμοποιείς pico τροφοδοτικό 12-26VDC. Προσοχή στην διατομή του καλωδίου, είναι συνάρτηση του μήκους λόγω πτώσης τάσης στο συνεχές ρεύμα.
-Όπως κατάλαβες πρέπει να ζητήσεις την συνδρομή ενός επαγγελματία.
Αυτά.

----------


## MAuVE

Μερικά θέματα έχουν επαναλαμβανόμενο ενδιαφέρον

Δείτε εδώ σχετικά :

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3 ... highlight=

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## JB172

Το έχουμε καταλάβει.  ::  
Τώρα καλό θα είναι να ακολουθήσεις κάτι από όλα αυτά που σου προτείναμε πριν πάρεις... καμμία φωτιά  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## Neuro

Famous last words (Section D.I.Y. Electrical - Entry 532176 ::   ::  




> για μια γείωση δεν υπάρχει πείπτωση να αλλάξω 40μετρα καλώδιο (πεταμένα χρήματα, νέες τρύπες με τρυπάνι. κλπ κλπ) είναι κόπος μεγάλος. Η θα βρώ στην ταράτσα γείωση η... ας το έτσι καλά ειναι...

----------


## JB172

> για μια γείωση δεν υπάρχει πείπτωση να αλλάξω 40μετρα καλώδιο (πεταμένα χρήματα, νέες τρύπες με τρυπάνι. κλπ κλπ) είναι κόπος μεγάλος. Η θα βρώ στην ταράτσα γείωση η... ας το έτσι καλά ειναι...


Τι να πώ...
Εσύ ζήτησες γνώμες. Πολλοί σου απάντησαν να μην το κάνεις έτσι...
Οπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος πριν, πρόσεχε τον http://www.baboulas.gr
You know better...  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## Valis

Και αν σου κάτσει; Το ξύλο ποιός το τρώει;

----------


## pkent79

Μόνο ξύλο;
Μηνύσεις από παντού.
Από τους άλλους κατοίκους της πολυκατοικίας, από τη ΔΕΗ, μπλά μπλά μπλά.

Αν θες μπακάλικες λύσεις, ετοιμάσου να δεις και τα ραδίκια.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## JB172

Πάντως ωραίο thread! @αμάτο!  ::  
4 σελίδες για να μας πεις, ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις κάτι διαφορετικό, από ότι έχεις κάνει...  ::   :: 
Τι ρωτάς τότε? Θες να παίξεις? Παίξε! Κοίτα μόνο μη σε δούμε στις εφημερίδες...

----------


## Valis

> Μόνο ξύλο;
> Μηνύσεις από παντού.
> Από τους άλλους κατοίκους της πολυκατοικίας, από τη ΔΕΗ, μπλά μπλά μπλά.
> 
> Αν θες μπακάλικες λύσεις, ετοιμάσου να δεις και τα ραδίκια.


Η χαρά του Ευαγγελάτου!!!

----------


## JB172

> μπα δεν εχω πρόβλημα 
> εχω αποτελέσει τη γείωση πολλές φορες... 
> 7ψυχι ειμαι


Safety first!
Αλλά κατ' εσένα... δεν @αμιέται....  ::

----------


## JB172

@Valis
Αντε βρε, ας το διασκεδάσουμε και λίγο...  ::  

Πολλά τα volt αγάπη μου
και που θα τα γειώσω?
Ναι! στον ιστό του πιάτου μου
εκεί θα με τελειώσω...

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Κοιτα μια καλη λυση ειναι να βαλεις το καφε καλωδιο ( αυτο που παει στην φαση ) , στο συρμα που απλωνει τα ρουχα η γειτονισα σου. Σιγουρα θε εχει γειωση εκει.

----------


## JB172

> Κοιτα μια καλη λυση ειναι να βαλεις το καφε καλωδιο ( αυτο που παει στην φαση ) , στο συρμα που απλωνει τα ρουχα η γειτονισα σου. Σιγουρα θε εχει γειωση εκει.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> @Valis
> Αντε βρε, ας το διασκεδάσουμε και λίγο...  
> 
> Πολλά τα volt αγάπη μου
> και που θα τα γειώσω?
> Ναι! στον ιστό του πιάτου μου
> εκεί θα με τελειώσω...


Αχαχαχα άψογος !!! Να το βάλεις εκεί που πρέπει όμως !!! (Σεμνάάάάά!!!!!)

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> @Valis
> Αντε βρε, ας το διασκεδάσουμε και λίγο...  
> 
> Πολλά τα volt αγάπη μου
> και που θα τα γειώσω?
> Ναι! στον ιστό του πιάτου μου
> εκεί θα με τελειώσω...
> ...


Ωπ. Πάλι μου την είπε ο master of electronics  ::  
Οκ. Θα το μεταφέρω και εκεί.

----------


## gas

Ειναι συχνο φαινομενο να παρουσιαζονται διαρροες ρευματος σε συσκευες που χρησιμοποιουν switching τροφοδοτικα.
Μια λυση που συχνα φερνει αποτελεσμα ειναι να συνδεσεις το σουκο των 220v αναποδα.
Φυσικα η χρηση σωστης γειωσης ειναι η μονη αξιοπιστη λυση.

----------


## nvak

Σύνδεσε το κίτρινο στο σώμα του ηλιακού. Βρές μιά καθαρή βίδα στον ηλιακό και σφίξε με αυτή τον κίτρινο αγωγό.
Οι ηλιακοί είναι γειωμένοι μέσω του καλωδίου που δίνει ρεύμα στην αντίστασή τους.

Απο την στιγμή πού έχεις διακόπτη προστασίας διαρροής στον πίνακα του σπιτιού σου δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος.

Αυτό που σε χτυπάει τώρα, είναι μία τάση κάπου 110V χωρητική και οφείλεται στα φίλτρα που υπάρχουν στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού του PC. 
Αυτά συνδέουν τους αγωγούς τροφοδοσίας με το σασί-γη ώστε να διώχνουν τις υπερτάσεις.

----------


## Valis

> Ειναι συχνο φαινομενο να παρουσιαζονται διαρροες ρευματος σε συσκευες που χρησιμοποιουν switching τροφοδοτικα.
> Μια λυση που συχνα φερνει αποτελεσμα ειναι να συνδεσεις το σουκο των 220v αναποδα.


Αυτό δεν είναι λύση, απάτη είναι. Το τροφοδοτικό που έχει διαρροή ή το πετάς ή το πας για επισκευή.

----------


## Valis

> Αυτό που σε χτυπάει τώρα, είναι μία τάση κάπου 110V χωρητική και οφείλεται στα φίλτρα που υπάρχουν στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού του PC. 
> Αυτά συνδέουν τους αγωγούς τροφοδοσίας με το σασί-γη ώστε να διώχνουν τις υπερτάσεις.


Κοινώς οι πυκνωτές που έχει το τροφοδοτικό σου στην είσοδο είναι ΓΤΠ. 
Νίκο σου έχω το κύκλωμα από το τροφοδοτικό firenas αν το θέλεις.

----------


## anthony080470

Παιδάκια για σταματήστε να κάνετε τους πολύξερους και ας ασχολυθεί κάποιος που είναι ηλεκτρολόγος. Και απλούστατα εννοώ εμένα. Δουλεύω στην ΔΕΗ σαν ηλεκτρολόγος τόσα χρόνια και πρώτη φορα ακούω τοσες πολλές κοτσάνες.
Η τάση αυτή που υπάρχει πάνω στο PC είναι καθαρά επαγωγικό φορτίο. Με λίγα λόγια οχι κάτι σοβαρό. Ούτε βραχυκήκλομα προκαλεί, ούτε τιποτα. Απλά αυτό το επαγωγικό φορτίο δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει, μόνο και μόνο για την σωστή λειτουργεία του υπολογιστή. Όλα τα άλλα είναι κοτσάνες.
Λοιπόν το μόνο σίγουρο είναι να ΜΗΝ κάνεις πειράματα μόνη σου με το ρεύμα και να φέρεις κάποιον που να είναι ηλεκτρολόγος, για να σου φτιάξει κάτι που θα σου παρέχει και ασφάλεια για τα μηχανήματά σου αλλά και για τους ενοίκους, σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει πραγματική διαρροή. Αυτά και ΜΟΝΟ αυτά.
The end.

----------


## anthony080470

Α, παιδάκια ΜΗΝ ξεχνάτε.

Η άγνεια και το ρεύμα, *σκοτώνουν*.

----------


## dermanis

> ...
> Οι ηλιακοί είναι γειωμένοι μέσω του καλωδίου που δίνει ρεύμα στην αντίστασή τους.
> ...


@nvak

Μη παίρνεις όρκο γιατί αν ο ηλεκτρολόγος ((σιγά μη φώναξε ο υδραυλικός (σιγά μη φώναξε ο πωλητής τον υδραυλικό για μία σύνδεση ηλιακού) τον ηλεκτρολόγο για μία σύνδεση καλωδίου) έχει τα ίδια μυαλά με κάποιους εδώ, μπορεί να έχει ανεβάσει και αυτός διπολικό καλώδιο.

----------


## proteasdev

+++ το σωστότερο είναι να μπεί καλώδιο που θα έχει και γείωση...
και ακόμα πιο σωστό απο ηλεκτρολόγο που θα φροντίσει και τα περί στεγανότητας/διαρροών/προστασίας κλπ.

----------


## anthony080470

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...
> Οι ηλιακοί είναι γειωμένοι μέσω του καλωδίου που δίνει ρεύμα στην αντίστασή τους.
> ...
> 
> 
> @nvak
> 
> Μη παίρνεις όρκο γιατί αν ο ηλεκτρολόγος ((σιγά μη φώναξε ο υδραυλικός (σιγά μη φώναξε ο πωλητής τον υδραυλικό για μία σύνδεση ηλιακού) τον ηλεκτρολόγο για μία σύνδεση καλωδίου) έχει τα ίδια μυαλά με κάποιους εδώ, μπορεί να έχει ανεβάσει και αυτός διπολικό καλώδιο.





> +++ το σωστότερο είναι να μπεί καλώδιο που θα έχει και γείωση...
> και ακόμα πιο σωστό απο ηλεκτρολόγο που θα φροντίσει και τα περί στεγανότητας/διαρροών/προστασίας κλπ.



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Παιδάκια για σταματήστε να κάνετε τους πολύξερους και ας ασχολυθεί κάποιος που είναι ηλεκτρολόγος. Και απλούστατα εννοώ εμένα. Δουλεύω στην ΔΕΗ σαν ηλεκτρολόγος τόσα χρόνια και πρώτη φορα ακούω τοσες πολλές κοτσάνες.
> Η τάση αυτή που υπάρχει πάνω στο PC είναι καθαρά επαγωγικό φορτίο. Με λίγα λόγια οχι κάτι σοβαρό. Ούτε βραχυκήκλομα προκαλεί, ούτε τιποτα. Απλά αυτό το επαγωγικό φορτίο δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει, μόνο και μόνο για την σωστή λειτουργεία του υπολογιστή. Όλα τα άλλα είναι κοτσάνες.
> Λοιπόν το μόνο σίγουρο είναι να ΜΗΝ κάνεις πειράματα μόνη σου με το ρεύμα και να φέρεις κάποιον που να είναι ηλεκτρολόγος, για να σου φτιάξει κάτι που θα σου παρέχει και ασφάλεια για τα μηχανήματά σου αλλά και για τους ενοίκους, σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει πραγματική διαρροή. Αυτά και ΜΟΝΟ αυτά.
> The end.


Ας μαζέψει κάποιος την μαρίδα... Φίλτατε εσύ μπορεί να δουλεύεις στην ΔΕΗ και να είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος και πυρηνικός υδραυλικός, αλλά επειδή δεν έχεις ιδέα τι δουλειά κάνω εγώ (για να στο θέσω στον ίδιο τόννο) αλλά και αλλοι εδώ μέσα ας μην πάμε κόντρα οκ; 

Πάντως θα σε περιμένω κάποια φορά στον σύλλογο να μου εξηγήσεις πως είναι επαγωγικό φαινόμενο...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...
> Οι ηλιακοί είναι γειωμένοι μέσω του καλωδίου που δίνει ρεύμα στην αντίστασή τους.
> ...
> 
> 
> @nvak
> 
> Μη παίρνεις όρκο γιατί αν ο ηλεκτρολόγος ((σιγά μη φώναξε ο υδραυλικός (σιγά μη φώναξε ο πωλητής τον υδραυλικό για μία σύνδεση ηλιακού) τον ηλεκτρολόγο για μία σύνδεση καλωδίου) έχει τα ίδια μυαλά με κάποιους εδώ, μπορεί να έχει ανεβάσει και αυτός διπολικό καλώδιο.


Μπορεί, αλλά αν συμβαίνει αυτό, είναι πραγματικά επικίνδυνο για αυτόν που τον χρησιμοποιεί.
Το καλύτερο είναι να ελεχθεί ο ηλιακός πρίν γίνει η σύνδεση. Μάλλον όμως δεν θα μπορεί να το κάνει η κοπελιά...

Επειδή τις εγκαταστάσεις δεν τις ελέγχουμε συχνά (μάλλον καθόλου μετά την εγκληματική συνήθεια των μπογιατζήδων να στοκάρουν τα κουτιά !!!)
*πρέπει να υπάρχει πάντα στον πίνακα ρελέ προστασίας διαρροής.*

----------


## anthony080470

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anthony080470
> 
> Παιδάκια για σταματήστε να κάνετε τους πολύξερους και ας ασχολυθεί κάποιος που είναι ηλεκτρολόγος. Και απλούστατα εννοώ εμένα. Δουλεύω στην ΔΕΗ σαν ηλεκτρολόγος τόσα χρόνια και πρώτη φορα ακούω τοσες πολλές κοτσάνες.
> Η τάση αυτή που υπάρχει πάνω στο PC είναι καθαρά επαγωγικό φορτίο. Με λίγα λόγια οχι κάτι σοβαρό. Ούτε βραχυκήκλομα προκαλεί, ούτε τιποτα. Απλά αυτό το επαγωγικό φορτίο δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει, μόνο και μόνο για την σωστή λειτουργεία του υπολογιστή. Όλα τα άλλα είναι κοτσάνες.
> Λοιπόν το μόνο σίγουρο είναι να ΜΗΝ κάνεις πειράματα μόνη σου με το ρεύμα και να φέρεις κάποιον που να είναι ηλεκτρολόγος, για να σου φτιάξει κάτι που θα σου παρέχει και ασφάλεια για τα μηχανήματά σου αλλά και για τους ενοίκους, σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει πραγματική διαρροή. Αυτά και ΜΟΝΟ αυτά.
> The end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν ξέρω από μαρίδες αλλά σε ότι αφορά την δουλειά μου, σε πάω ότι κόντρα θες. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και με επόπτες, τους μηχανολόγους/ηλεκτρολόγους του υπουργείου.

Φιλικά Αντώνης.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Δεν ξέρω από μαρίδες αλλά σε ότι αφορά την δουλειά μου, σε πάω ότι κόντρα θες. Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και με επόπτες, τους μηχανολόγους/ηλεκτρολόγους του υπουργείου.
> 
> Φιλικά Αντώνης.


Και εγώ την ΥΠΑ το FAA κατα MIL-STD-417. Κέρδισα αχαχαχ  :: 

Καλά γιατί πλακωνόμαστε;  ::  Έλα αύριο από στον σύλλογο να τα πουμε!

Φιλικά πάντα!
Χρήστος

----------


## anthony080470

Και εγώ την ΥΠΑ το FAA κατα MIL-STD-417. Κέρδισα αχαχαχ  :: 

Καλά γιατί πλακωνόμαστε;  ::  Έλα αύριο από στον σύλλογο να τα πουμε!

Φιλικά πάντα!
Χρήστος[/quote]

 ::   ::   ::  EEE όχι και πλακωνόμαστε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> Καλά γιατί πλακωνόμαστε;  Έλα αύριο από στον σύλλογο να τα πουμε!
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα!
> Χρήστος


άιντε ελάτε..μπας και καταλάβουμε γιατί συμβαίνει η διαρροή

----------


## Valis

> άιντε ελάτε..μπας και καταλάβουμε γιατί συμβαίνει η διαρροή


Αν δεν έχει άλλο πρόβλημα από δυο σημεία είναι τις περισσότερες φορές. Ή το αντιπαρασιτικό φίλτρο της εισόδου ή τα thermal pads που είναι τα τρανζίστορ στην πλευρά της υψηλής. 

Τώρα αν είναι CE Κινα καταραμένη εντάξει μπορεί να είναι και αλλού!


Quiz: Τι θα πει CE; Ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## JB172

Certificate of Conformity

----------


## ice

Chinese Export

----------


## JB172

The letters 'CE' are an abbreviation of Conformite Europeenne, French for European conformity

----------


## spyros_28

> Και εγώ την ΥΠΑ το FAA κατα MIL-STD-417. Κέρδισα αχαχαχ 
> 
> Καλά γιατί πλακωνόμαστε;  Έλα αύριο από στον σύλλογο να τα πουμε!
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα!
> Χρήστος


@Valis: Βασικα δεν ξερουμε τι δουλεια κανεις,για πες μας....




> Παιδάκια για σταματήστε να κάνετε τους πολύξερους και ας ασχολυθεί κάποιος που είναι ηλεκτρολόγος. Και απλούστατα εννοώ εμένα. Δουλεύω στην ΔΕΗ σαν ηλεκτρολόγος τόσα χρόνια και πρώτη φορα ακούω τοσες πολλές κοτσάνες.
> Η τάση αυτή που υπάρχει πάνω στο PC είναι καθαρά επαγωγικό φορτίο. Με λίγα λόγια οχι κάτι σοβαρό. Ούτε βραχυκήκλομα προκαλεί, ούτε τιποτα. Απλά αυτό το επαγωγικό φορτίο δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει, μόνο και μόνο για την σωστή λειτουργεία του υπολογιστή. Όλα τα άλλα είναι κοτσάνες.
> Λοιπόν το μόνο σίγουρο είναι να ΜΗΝ κάνεις πειράματα μόνη σου με το ρεύμα και να φέρεις κάποιον που να είναι ηλεκτρολόγος, για να σου φτιάξει κάτι που θα σου παρέχει και ασφάλεια για τα μηχανήματά σου αλλά και για τους ενοίκους, σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει πραγματική διαρροή. Αυτά και ΜΟΝΟ αυτά.
> The end.


@anthony080470 Το ξερω οτι εχεις δικιο για αυτο που λες.

Βασικα ο Anthony δουλευει χρονια σε ηλεκτρικες εγκαταστασεις της ΔΕΗ, ειτε σε απλες κολωνες ειτε σε πυλωνες οποτε εχει σαφως και μια πιο μεγαλη και καλυτερη κουβεντα να πει σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα.Ελπιζω να ερθει απο τον Συλλογο την Τεταρτη χωρις να τον περιοριζουν οι οικογενειακες υποχρεωσεις για να βαλει τα γυαλια σε μερικους που το παιζουν εξυπνοι εξ' αποστασεως.Ειχα την τυχη να δουλεψω για λιγο μαζι του σε οικοδομες και ουτε κατα διανοια να θεωρησει ο καθενας οτι η δουλεια αυτη ειναι παιξε γελασε.Τα υπολοιπα απο τον Συλλογο.....

----------


## anthony080470

Όταν ένας αγωγό διαρέεται από ρεύμα τότε γύρω του δημιουργούνται μαγνητικά πεδία.

Αυτά για αρχή.

Το τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή είναι ένας μετασχηματιστής ο οποιος αποτελείται από δύο μέρη. Τα μέρη αυτά είναι δύο σύρματα μακριά, τα οποία είναι τυλιγμένα πάνω σε ένα υλικό που ονομάζετε πυρήνας. Αυτός λοιπόν ο πυρήνας έχει την εξής ιδιότητα. Όταν σε ένα από τα δύο μέρη περνάει ρεύμα τότε, λόγο ότι είναι τυλιγμένο, δημιουργούνται κάποιες ηλεκτρομαγνητικές γραμμές γύρω του. Με την βοήθεια του πυρήνα μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε τις περισσότερες από αυτές τις γραμμές στο άλλο τύλιγμα και να έχουμε ρεύμα από επαγωγή.
Οι γραμμές αυτές που δεν καταφέρνουν να γίνουν είτε ρεύμα εξ επαγωγής είτε να μετατραπούν σε θερμότητα, καταλήγουν στο σασί του υπολογιστή σε μηδαμινή τάση κάποιων λίγων βολτ.

Και για να σας δώσω το μέγεθος της ζημιάς αυτή που μπορει να γίνει από αμέλεια, ρωτήστε έναν ραδιοερασιτέχνη για τις αντένες που έχουν. Πότε τις γειώνουν και γιατί. Και μην ξεχνάτε.

Ο μεγαλύτερος ηλεκτρομαγνήτης με τα μεγαλύτερα ηλεκρομαγνητικά και επαγωγικά φορτία είναι......

Η ΓΗ!!!!!!!!

----------


## spyros_28

Σαινι μου εσυ...Θα ερθεις αυριο απο τον Συλλογο?

----------


## noisyjohn

@ Valis αφιερωμένο 
για την ιδέα των πολιτιστικών ....

κουνιόσουνα και χόρευες,
ήσουνα σ' άλλη φάση
κι' ύστερα κατάλαβα
πως έφταιγε η τάση

 ::   ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> .....
> Αυτό που σε χτυπάει τώρα, είναι μία τάση κάπου 110V χωρητική και οφείλεται στα φίλτρα που υπάρχουν στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού του PC. 
> Αυτά συνδέουν τους αγωγούς τροφοδοσίας με το σασί-γη ώστε να διώχνουν τις υπερτάσεις.


Φαίνεται και εδώ.

Τώρα για δημιουργία τάσης από επαγωγή κλπ. κλπ......




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Αυτό που σε χτυπάει τώρα, είναι μία τάση κάπου 110V χωρητική και οφείλεται στα φίλτρα που υπάρχουν στην είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού του PC. 
> Αυτά συνδέουν τους αγωγούς τροφοδοσίας με το σασί-γη ώστε να διώχνουν τις υπερτάσεις.
> 
> 
> Κοινώς οι πυκνωτές που έχει το τροφοδοτικό σου στην είσοδο είναι ΓΤΠ. 
> Νίκο σου έχω το κύκλωμα από το τροφοδοτικό firenas αν το θέλεις.


Προσωπική μου άποψη είναι, ότι δεν φταίνε μόνο οι πυκνωτές αλλά και το γεγονός που τα τροφοδοτικά αυτά είναι σχεδιασμένα να γειώνονται και κάποιοι τα χρησιμοποιούν χωρίς γείωση.

----------


## Valis

> Chinese Export


Σωστός ο ICE  ::

----------


## Valis

> @Valis: Βασικα δεν ξερουμε τι δουλεια κανεις,για πες μας....


Για να μην νομίζεις ότι σας αποφεύγω μπορώ να σου πω ότι από την σύμβαση εργασίας μου δεσμεύομαι να μην αναφέρομαι δημόσια σε αυτήν. Από κοντά μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις και να σου απαντήσω. 

Μπορώ επίσης να σου πω ότι έχω σχεδιάσει switch mode τροφοδοτικά που έχουν τοποθετηθεί σε στρατιωτικό υλικο, έχουν περάσει όλους τους απαραίτητους ελέγχους σε ελλάδα και εξωτερικό καθώς επίσης είμαι επικεφαλής στον έλεγχο ηλεκτρικής ασφάλειας σε πίνακες που τοποθετούνται πάνω σε αεροπλάνα. 

Δείγματα της δουλειάς μου έχουν δει αρκετοί από εδώ. Για παράδειγμα ξέρεις πολλούς που να επισκευάζουν τροφοδοτικά switch mode και να δίνουν και πιστοποιητικό ηλεκτρικής ασφάλειας με κωδικό NIST; Αν δεν πιστεύεις μπορείς να ρωτήσεις για παράδειγμα τον dti (συγνώμη Δαμιανέ).




> ...για να βαλει τα γυαλια σε μερικους που το παιζουν εξυπνοι εξ' αποστασεως....


Αν το παραπάνω ήταν για μένα, το ότι δεν έχεις δουλέψει και μαζί μου δεν σου δίνει κανένα δικαίωμα να μιλάς έτσι για μένα και σου τα επιστρέφω.

Επί της ουσίας πάντως εγώ δεν πρόκειται να αναφέρω τίποτα άλλο ας πιστεύει κανείς ότι θέλει. Λυπάμαι πολύ.

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## mojiro

> Α, παιδάκια ΜΗΝ ξεχνάτε.
> 
> Η άγνεια και το ρεύμα, *σκοτώνουν*.


και το τσιγαρο, το κοκκινο φαναρι, ο ερωτας, οι γυναικες, ο μπους, ο παυρινος...

ολα ολα... αστα να πανε...  ::

----------


## ngia

έτσι:
-αν σε χτυπάει το κουτί και το έχεις στο δωμάτιο φταίει η χωρητική σύζευξη του κουτιού με τις τροφοδοσίες υψηλής τάσης ή την όχι σωστή σχεδίαση-κατασκευή του ρτοφοδοτικού
-αν σε κτυπάει στην ταράτσα αλλά όχι στο σπίτι φταίει το ότι η γη στην ταράτσα μπορεί να είναι σε διαφορετικό δυναμικό από τη γείωση σπίτι σου

-ανεβάζουμε πάντα και τη γείωση - συνδεμένη και στα δύο άκρα, μέσα σε προστατευμένο, από ειδικό ανθεκτικό (σε βροχή, ακτινοβολία) υλικό σωλήνα (κουβίδη)
-ιδανικά χρησιμοποιούμε μετασχηματιστή απομόνωσης-υποβιβασμού
-ο πίνακας να έχει πάντα ρελέ διαφυγής
-ζητάμε βοήθεια από κάποιον που γνωρίζει

σχετικό κείμενο
http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=49

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> έτσι:
> -αν σε χτυπάει το κουτί και το έχεις στο δωμάτιο φταίει η χωρητική σύζευξη του κουτιού με τις τροφοδοσίες υψηλής τάσης ή την όχι σωστή σχεδίαση-κατασκευή του ρτοφοδοτικού....


Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να σε χτυπάει το τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή αφού γειώνεται...
Κάτι τροφοδοτικά τοίχου (Switching) όμως παρατήρησα ότι δεν έχουν γείωση αφού δεν έιναι σούκο το βύσμα και χτυπάνε αρκετά αν πατάς ξυπόλητος και ακουμπάς το - (που απ' ότι είδα όταν τα ξεκοίλιασα ήταν συνδεδεμένο με πυκνωτή προς το σημείο της υψυλής τάσης, μάλλον για να μην υπάρχει υψηλή διαφορά δυναμικού στα τυλίγματα του μετασχηματιστή).

----------


## quam

> @ Valis αφιερωμένο 
> για την ιδέα των πολιτιστικών ....
> 
> κουνιόσουνα και χόρευες,
> ήσουνα σ' άλλη φάση
> κι' ύστερα το κατάλαβα
> πως έφταιγε η τάση



 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## anthony080470

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> @ Valis αφιερωμένο 
> για την ιδέα των πολιτιστικών ....
> 
> κουνιόσουνα και χόρευες,
> ήσουνα σ' άλλη φάση
> κι' ύστερα το κατάλαβα
> πως έφταιγε η τάση


γέλα γέλα, να σε δω μετά από τις συμβουλές των "ειδικών" ποιος θα γελάση τελευταίος, όταν θα κατσαρώσετε όλοι

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από noisyjohn
> 
> ...


Δεν θα προλαβει οταν θα εχει ηδη δει τα ραδικια αναποδα  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Δείγματα της δουλειάς μου έχουν δει αρκετοί από εδώ. Για παράδειγμα ξέρεις πολλούς που να επισκευάζουν τροφοδοτικά switch mode και να δίνουν και πιστοποιητικό ηλεκτρικής ασφάλειας με κωδικό NIST; Αν δεν πιστεύεις μπορείς να ρωτήσεις για παράδειγμα τον dti (συγνώμη Δαμιανέ).


Valis=εγγύηση  ::  

Πάντως εδώ δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξει κανείς τις γνώσεις του. Το θέμα είναι να ΜΗΝ κινδυνέψει κανείς τρίτος από απερίσκεπτες ενέργειες κάποιου από μας.

----------


## nvak

> Όταν ένας αγωγό διαρέεται από ρεύμα τότε γύρω του δημιουργούνται μαγνητικά πεδία.
> 
> Αυτά για αρχή.
> 
> Το τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή είναι ένας μετασχηματιστής ο οποιος αποτελείται από δύο μέρη. Τα μέρη αυτά είναι δύο σύρματα μακριά, τα οποία είναι τυλιγμένα πάνω σε ένα υλικό που ονομάζετε πυρήνας....


Λόγω επαγωγής έχουν σκοτωθεί άνθρωποι επειδή δεν γείωσαν σωστά μία ασύνδετη γραμμή μεταφοράς.... 
Όμως δεν πρέπει να βλέπεις τα πράγματα μόνο σαν ηλεκτρολόγος. 
Τα switching τροφοδοτικά δεν έχουν τον κλασικό μετασχηματιστή. 
Ανορθώνουν την τάση του δικτύου αμέσως μετά την είσοδό της και ως γνωστόν το συνεχές ρεύμα δεν μπορεί να επάγει. Εδώ είσαι στα χωράφια των ηλεκτρονικών.

Τα switching τροφοδοτικά των PC είναι σχεδιασμένα να γειώνονται.
(υπάρχουν και άλλα που δεν χρειάζονται γείωση πχ τροφοδοτικά κινητών)
Την γή την χρειάζονται λόγω του ότι έχουν αντικεραυνικό κύκλωμα (φίλτρο) στην είσοδο. 
Αυτό για να δουλέψει χρειάζεται την γή για να διοχετεύσει τις παρασιτικές υπερτάσεις.
Υπάρχουν τα πυκνωτάκια και ένα varistor ή μία λυχνία αίγλης που φροντίζουν για αυτό.
Σαν ηλεκτρολόγος γνωρίζεις ότι το αγείωτο αντικεραυνικό δεν είναι καλό πράγμα. 
Πόσο μάλλον όταν το άκρο που πρέπει να γειωθεί συνδέεται με το σασί του υπολογιστή.
Σίγουρα όμως, εδώ δεν είναι θέμα επαγωγής.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ο μεγαλύτερος ηλεκτρομαγνήτης με τα μεγαλύτερα ηλεκρομαγνητικά και επαγωγικά φορτία είναι......
> 
> Η ΓΗ!!!!!!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για αυτή την πληροφόρηση, μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι ήτανε ο ήλιος. Στην ηλικία βέβαια των 25 νόμιζα ότι ήτανε ένας τελικός ενισχυτής 2Χ200W που έχω της Adcom. Πιο μικρός πάλι νόμιζα ότι ήτανε μια τοστιέρα που είχαμε. 

Δεν τσιμπάς κανα καλώδιο από τη ΔΕΗ(40 μέτρα χρειάζεται) να πας να αλλάξεις το καλώδιο της Άννας μην καεί ζωντανή την επόμενη φορά και να αφήσεις τα κοκορέματα για το ποιός ξερει πιο πολλά?

----------


## spyros_28

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anthony080470
> 
> 
> Ο μεγαλύτερος ηλεκτρομαγνήτης με τα μεγαλύτερα ηλεκρομαγνητικά και επαγωγικά φορτία είναι......
> 
> Η ΓΗ!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για αυτή την πληροφόρηση, μέχρι τώρα νόμιζα ότι ήτανε ο ήλιος. Στην ηλικία βέβαια των 25 νόμιζα ότι ήτανε ένας τελικός ενισχυτής 2Χ200W που έχω της Adcom. Πιο μικρός πάλι νόμιζα ότι ήτανε μια τοστιέρα που είχαμε. 
> ...


Μαλλον επειδη φαινεται οτι ξερεις πιο πολλα γιατι δεν πας εσυ?  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anthony080470
> 
> ...


Ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα κάτι τέτοιο, άλλωστε ο φίλος σου ο Αντώνης δηλώνει ξερόλας και ηλεκτρολόγος. Εγώ γραφίστας είμαι. Επίσης είμαι ο βλάκας που ξέρει ότι είναι βλάκας(δες την υπογραφή μου)

----------


## spyros_28

Κατ'αρχην δεν ειναι απλως φιλος μου ειναι ο brother μου.Ξερολας ειναι γιατι οντως τα ξερει και του βγαζω το καπελο.Το θεμα εσυ που εισαι γραφιστας και δεν ξερεις απο ηλεκτρολογικα αστα σε αυτον που ξερει και συνεχισε με το Quark η to photoshop η οποιο εχεις προγραμμα που δουλευεις.
Δεν μου αρεσουν οι εξυπναδες τετοιου στυλ.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Κατ'αρχην δεν ειναι απλως φιλος μου ειναι ο brother μου.Ξερολας ειναι γιατι οντως τα ξερει και του βγαζω το καπελο.Το θεμα εσυ που εισαι γραφιστας και δεν ξερεις απο ηλεκτρολογικα αστα σε αυτον που ξερει και συνεχισε με το Quark η to photoshop η οποιο εχεις προγραμμα που δουλευεις.
> Δεν μου αρεσουν οι εξυπναδες τετοιου στυλ.


Κρίνε πρώτα το υφάκι του αδερφού σου όμως...

----------


## spyros_28

Υφακι με γνωσεις.Εσενα θα σου αρεσε να πετουσαν εξυπναδες στα προγραμματα που χρησιμοποιεις?Να σε εβλεπα πως θα αντιδρουσες.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Υφακι με γνωσεις.Εσενα θα σου αρεσε να πετουσαν εξυπναδες στα προγραμματα που χρησιμοποιεις?Να σε εβλεπα πως θα αντιδρουσες.


Το υφάκι είναι κατακριτέο όπως και να έχει.
Για σχολίασε αυτα τα λόγια:

anthony080470 έγραψε:
Παιδάκια για σταματήστε να κάνετε τους πολύξερους και ας ασχολυθεί κάποιος που είναι ηλεκτρολόγος. Και απλούστατα εννοώ εμένα. Δουλεύω στην ΔΕΗ σαν ηλεκτρολόγος τόσα χρόνια και πρώτη φορα ακούω τοσες πολλές κοτσάνες.
Η τάση αυτή που υπάρχει πάνω στο PC είναι καθαρά επαγωγικό φορτίο. Με λίγα λόγια οχι κάτι σοβαρό. Ούτε βραχυκήκλομα προκαλεί, ούτε τιποτα. Απλά αυτό το επαγωγικό φορτίο δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχει, μόνο και μόνο για την σωστή λειτουργεία του υπολογιστή. Όλα τα άλλα είναι κοτσάνες.
Λοιπόν το μόνο σίγουρο είναι να ΜΗΝ κάνεις πειράματα μόνη σου με το ρεύμα και να φέρεις κάποιον που να είναι ηλεκτρολόγος, για να σου φτιάξει κάτι που θα σου παρέχει και ασφάλεια για τα μηχανήματά σου αλλά και για τους ενοίκους, σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει πραγματική διαρροή. Αυτά και ΜΟΝΟ αυτά.
The end.

----------


## spyros_28

Μηπως θες να ψαξω το forum να βρω δικα σου παρομοια κειμενακια μηπως η μηπως επειδη βρηκες αυτο προχειρο το κοτσαρεις?Μην ξεχνας οτι ολοι μας κανουμε τους εξυπνους σε θεματα που γνωριζουμε και χειριζομαστε καλυτερα απο αλλους.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μηπως θες να ψαξω το forum να βρω δικα σου παρομοια κειμενακια μηπως η μηπως επειδη βρηκες αυτο προχειρο το κοτσαρεις?Μην ξεχνας οτι ολοι μας κανουμε τους εξυπνους σε θεματα που γνωριζουμε και χειριζομαστε καλυτερα απο αλλους.


Όταν λες όλοι μας τι εννοείς?

----------


## ALTAiR

Τέλος πάντων επειδή το εξαντλήσαμε το θέμα και ο αδερφός σου ανακυρήχτηκε σε κορυφή του είδους σταματάω μιας και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο επιχείρημα να θέσω, μπορούνε να μεταφερθούνε τα flames...

----------


## Nya

Βρε παιδιά μη κολλάτε σε λέξεις και προτάσεις...
Ηρεμιιιιιιιιιιααααααααα...
Δεν ξέρουμε με τι ύφος γράφει ο καθένας ένα post.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Βρε παιδιά μη κολλάτε σε λέξεις και προτάσεις...
> Ηρεμιιιιιιιιιιααααααααα...
> Δεν ξέρουμε με τι ύφος γράφει ο καθένας ένα post.


ΟΚ Έφη, πιο σημαντικό για μένα είναι να καταλάβει η Άννα ότι θα σκοτωθει κανείς με αυτή την εγκατάσταση παρά το αν είναι επαγωγικό το ρεύμα στο κουτί της που την χτύπησε.
Εγκληματικό το αγείωτο κουτί στην ταράτσα και η έλλειψη στη γραμμή τροφοδοσίας, όπως και να έχει.

----------


## ALTAiR

Ούτε έχω πρόβλημα με κανέναν συνΑΜΔίτη.

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν ειναι θεμα υφους ειναι θεμα γνωσεων,αυτο θελω να πω απο την αρχη.




> Πάντως ελαχιστοποιούνται πιστεύω τα "σκασίματα" όταν υπάρχει Ups.


Εαν θυμιζει κανενος αυτη η μαγικη φραση απο αλλο post.

----------


## mojiro

Ολα τα ομορφα παλικαρια σφαζονται στα ποδια της Αννας...

Αυτες οι γυναικες μονο προβληματα προκαλουν!

Θα μας χωρισουν το δικτυο στη μεση!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δεν ειναι θεμα υφους ειναι θεμα γνωσεων,αυτο θελω να πω απο την αρχη.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πάντως ελαχιστοποιούνται πιστεύω τα "σκασίματα" όταν υπάρχει Ups.
> 
> 
> Εαν θυμιζει κανενος αυτη η μαγικη φραση απο αλλο post.


Έψαξες πολύ να το βρεις?

----------


## spyros_28

Μπαααα οχι πολυ,γρηγορα το βρηκα.  ::  
Παντως αυτη η σφαγη πλακα ειχε δεν λεω.Οντως ειναι ενα το αποτελεσμα αυτης της μαχης...........

----------


## spyros_28

....

----------


## ALTAiR

> Μπαααα οχι πολυ,γρηγορα το βρηκα.  
> Παντως αυτη η σφαγη πλακα ειχε δεν λεω.Οντως ειναι ενα το αποτελεσμα αυτης της μαχης...........


Και ποιό είναι αυτό?


Να υπενθυμίσω ότι δεν είναι σωστό να απομονώνεις μια φράση από έναν διάλογο χάριν ενυπωσιασμού. Υπηρξε συζήτηση περί δίσκων που καίγεται κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό τους εξάρτημα στην πλακέτα τους και είπα: ότι τα "σκασίματα" (τα σκασίματα σε εισαγωγικά) μειώνονται όταν στην εγκατάσταση υπάρχει ups. Τι περίεργο βρήκες? Πραγματικά θέλω να μας εξηγήσεις.

Επειδή δε θέλω μετά άλλη αντιπαράθεση, μόλις μου απαντησεις σε αυτά τα 2 θα σταματήσω, χωρίς καν να σχολιάσω, αλλά περιμένω απαντήσεις σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## spyros_28

Δεν ειναι θεμα εντυπωσιασμου αλλα για να καταλαβεις οτι σε αυτο το θεμα δεν εχεις καθολου δικιο, ο λογος τον εξηγησα ηδη πιο πανω δεν θα ξαναπω τα ιδια,τωρα οσο για το δευτερο για τον δισκο, το ups δρα στην ουσια σαν δευτερη παροχη ρευματος σε περιπτωση διακοπης και ουδεμια περιπτωση εχει το να χαλασει δισκος ειτε με ups ειτε χωρις,διοτι απλως ρευμα δινει και τιποτα αλλο για χ χρονικο διαστημα.
Και να στο διαφορετικα για να το καταλαβεις μια και καλη:
Ελα παππου μου να σου δειξω τα αμπελοχωραφα σου.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Δεν ειναι θεμα εντυπωσιασμου αλλα για να καταλαβεις οτι σε αυτο το θεμα δεν εχεις καθολου δικιο, ο λογος τον εξηγησα ηδη πιο πανω δεν θα ξαναπω τα ιδια,τωρα οσο για το δευτερο για τον δισκο, το ups δρα στην ουσια σαν δευτερη παροχη ρευματος σε περιπτωση διακοπης και ουδεμια περιπτωση εχει το να χαλασει δισκος ειτε με ups ειτε χωρις,διοτι απλως ρευμα δινει και τιποτα αλλο για χ χρονικο διαστημα.
> Και να στο διαφορετικα για να το καταλαβεις μια και καλη:
> Ελα παππου μου να σου δειξω τα αμπελοχωραφα σου.


Ακόμη και για τα online Ups ισχύει αυτό?

Να τονίσω ότι δεν έχω τίπτοα με τον αδερφό σου, ούτε με σένα και ας κρίνουνε οι άλλοι αυτά που γράψαμε.

----------


## spyros_28

Οντως να μας κρινουν.Ολα τα ups εχουν αυτη την λογικη.Line interactive η οχι εαν ειναι να καει ο δισκος θα φαει φαπα που θα ειναι ολη δικη του.Πχ εχω τετοιο ups και εχω χασει 2 δισκους.Δεν εχω και εγω κατι προσωπικο μαζι σου.Αυριο να βρεθουμε και απο κοντα να τα πουμε κιολας.Μονο κρατα τα μαχαιρια σπιτι,εαν οχι να φερω και εγω σουγιαδακι.  ::

----------


## JS

> το ups δρα στην ουσια σαν δευτερη παροχη ρευματος σε περιπτωση διακοπης


τσου...ρώτα τον αδερφό σου περί αυτού.

Hint:
Online UPS
Off-line (Line Interactive/Stand by) UPS

και σταματήστε να μαλώνετε ποιος την έχει μεγαλύτερη.  ::

----------


## Neuro

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους μας!!!  ::

----------


## mojiro

Το ανηθικο διδαγμα της ημερας...

εαν θες να στησεις κομβο δε ρωτας ηλεκτρολογους!
απλα περνεις το ενυδριο στη ταρατσα  ::

----------


## pthomop1

Μήπως πρεπει το θεμα να κλεισει?

Πιστεύω ότι ολα τα ουσιωδη εχουν ηδη λεχθεί μαζι με οποια παραδειγματα που δεν θα ηθελα να κρινω.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## verou

τελικα καλωδιο θα αλλαξεις?

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## verou

μαλλον για ενυδρειο σε βλεπω κι ο γειτονας ψητος

μετα απο 8 σελιδες μπερδευτηκα.Μηπως τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικα που αναπτυσονται εχουν τελικα σχεση με τα πεδια της Πεντελης ?  ::  

Αντε και το πρωι φρεσκοι να συνεχιστει το θεμα μηπως καταλαβουμε κι εμεις οι ασχετοι... τι ειναι η γειωση? τι ειναι ο χαλκος?τι ειναι το τρια εναμησι?  ::  

 ::  Δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται διδακτορικο για να αλλαξεις μια μπριζα

Ρε μαστορα ποσο εχει το τρικλωνικο τα 40 μετρα απο ΣΕΗΛΕ με εκτωση? Η κουλουρα 100μ δεν ειναι ? (η τρυπα η ιδια θα παραμεινει)Καντε παιχνιδι γιατι το μπαμ ερχεται  ::  
Επισης μπορεις να κρατησεις και το παλιο καλωδιο και να το συνδεσεις στο ελενιτ,ναι στην κατσαρη σκεπη.Πετας απανω και σπαλομπριζολα απο μοσχαρι Αργεντινης και εχεις και την πρωτη αργεντινικη ψησταρια με ρευμα  ::  Το κρεας σερβιρεται με το αιμα του
 :: Τυφλα να 'χει το ORO TORO  ::

----------


## stfn

Εγω δουλέυα ενα pc χωρις γειωση για 3 βδομαδες (24/7) μεχρι που μια μερα ολα τα αρχεια σε εναν απο τους σκληρους δισκους εγιναν corrupted. Σε μια αναζητηση στο internet βρηκα οτι μπορει να φταιει η γειωση... http://users.iafrica.com/c/cq/cquirke/baddata.htm (περιπου γραμμη 82 "poorly-grouded") Τελικα εβαλα γειωση δεν εχω προβλημα απο τοτε (1 μηνας). 
Ας το δουν αυτοι που γνωριζουν να σου πουν κατα ποσο ισχυει η οχι.

----------


## verou

καρφωματα τι εννοεις? Δεν εχει επισκεψιμοτητα το σημειο? Ποσα μετρα ειναι η αποσταση?

Τωρα οσον αφορα τον ηλιακο του γειτονα λαθος να επεμβεις αν δεν παρεις πρωτα την αδεια του.Γιατι οτι και να γινει ( π.χ.βραχυκυκλωμα,να χαλασει ο ηλιακος κ.τ.λ.)θα σε κυνηγαει

προτεινομενες λυσεις λοιπον:

α) σκετο καλωδιο με γειωση (θα το φαει ο ηλιος καποια στιγμη)
β) σωληνα κουβιδη με μουφες , γωνιες , στηριγματα(δινει εναν τονο industrial),βγαινει και χρωματιστη
γ) καναλι (λουκι) σε διαφορα μεγεθη και σχεδια
δ) ηλεκτρολογικο σπιραλ μπετου (μαλλον το χαμηλοτερο κοστος)

στα β,γ,δ σιλικονη στην αρχη και στο τελος ,κατα προτιμηση αντιμουχλικη,βγαζει μια η durostick που δεν θελει πιστολι .Στις ακρες τιγκα στη σιλικονη λοιπον,βαζεις δυο φορες τουλαχιστον,γιατι τραβαει.
Αν βαλεις καναλι βαζεις σιλικονη και εκει που ενωνονται τα καναλια.  ::  


Απο αντιρυδες πως παμε?  ::

----------


## verou

deja vu?
συνεχιζουμε ε) χαλκοσωληνα tallos επενδεδυμενη,υδραυλικου(κουλουρα,επειδη ειναι ευκαμπτη),δεν την τρωει ο σκυλος ή χαλκοσωληνα ευθυγραμμη βαρεως τυπου με γωνιες στηριγματα (και τον υδραυλικο να τη βαλει).
Η βαρεως αντεχει περισσοτερο,τωρα αν παιζει βρετανικο μπουλ τεριε παιζεται

και στ) σιδηροσωληνα (σαν αυτες που ζηταει ο ΟΤΕ για να πηγαινει το utp απο το σημειο(πινακακι) συγκεντρωσης στις υπογειες εγκαταστασεις του)και εδω θες υδραυλικο με κουρμπαδορο  ::  

η ε,στ ειναι αθανατες και πανακριβες λυσεις  ::  

για μαντεμι δεν λεω τιποτα,οι μαστορες που το δουλευουν εχουν αρχισει να τελειωνουν  :: 

any thoughts?  ::

----------


## romeodan

στην αρχη κατι καταλαβαινα...

τωρα ομως ..εχασα την ακρη .

δεν το κλειδωνουμε ,μηπως και τα ουσιωδη που λεχθηκαν μεινουν σε καποιους ???????

----------


## anthony080470

Ρε παίδες έχεται χάσει την ουσία.
Το "υφάκι" μου είχε τον σκοπό να καταλάβετε ότι δεν πρέπει να παίζει κάποιος που δεν ξέρει με το ρεύμα. Ούτε με σφαίρες. Και προφανώς αυτός που ξέρει λίγα.
Το θέμα είναι ότι πρέπει να αλλαχθεί το καλώδιο, από την αρχή να περαστεί καινούργιο και να έχει γείωση στο σπίτι και όχι κάπου αλλού. ΓΙΑΤΙ εάν δεν είναι καλά γειωμένα τα σημεία που θα βρεί η ¨Αννα να γειώση, τότε ο επαγωγικός ηλεκτρισμός θα μένει εκεί και όχι στην Γη. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι το ίδιο.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anthony080470
> 
> Όταν ένας αγωγό διαρέεται από ρεύμα τότε γύρω του δημιουργούνται μαγνητικά πεδία.
> 
> Αυτά για αρχή.
> 
> Το τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή είναι ένας μετασχηματιστής ο οποιος αποτελείται από δύο μέρη. Τα μέρη αυτά είναι δύο σύρματα μακριά, τα οποία είναι τυλιγμένα πάνω σε ένα υλικό που ονομάζετε πυρήνας....
> 
> 
> ...


Όσον αφορά αυτά που έγρεψες φίλε Nvac σωστά αλλά όχι για τις ηλεκτρικές εγκαταστάσεις των σπιτιών μας. Και όσον αφορά τα τροφοδοτικά, για να φτάσεις ννα πάρεις ταση μικρή και να την κάνεις συνεχή, θέλεις μετασχηματισμό. Συνεπως είναι μέσα στο βιβλίο της Ηλεκτροτεχνίας της Β' ταξεις του Τεχνικού Λυκείου. Και είναι η ίδια και για την αρχή των ηλεκρονικών. Χωρίς την ηλεκτρολογία δεν υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικά, όπως και το αντίθετο φίλε.
Αυτά.
Φιλικά Αντώνης.

Υ.Γ: Α, και εαν κάποιος δεν το κατάλαβε, δεν προσπάθησα να προσβάλω κανέναν, ούτε να το παιξω για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού. Μόνο να προστατέψω από τυχών πρόβλήματα.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## anthony080470

> Να πω κάτι και γω,
> 
> Ν' αφήσει το 2σύρματο από κάτω, ακόμη καλύτερα βέβαια αν έχει μετασχηματιστή (ες) απομόνωσης.
> 
> Και να κάνει μιά αξιοπρεπή γείωση στην υποδομή της ταράτσας.
> 
> Τον αγωγό της γείωσης δεν τον κουβαλάμε κάτω ή πέρα γενικώς. Με τα πρώτα στατικά ή zap, όλα θάρθουν μεσ' το σπίτι μας. Χαρααααά.
> 
> Ο σκοπός είναι να εκφορτίζουμε προς τη ΓΗ με το μικρότερο δυνατό path. Αυτό ιδανικά γίνεται με τον αγωγό που όλοι ξέρουμε ότι διατρέχει το κτίριο εξωτερικά μέχρι το ματσούκι της γείωσης ή στη χειρότερη την ηλεκτρολογική γείωση του κτιρίου.
> ...


  ::   ::   ::  


Η γείωση σε ΟΛΗ την εγκατάσταση της πολυκατοικίας είναι η ΙΔΙΑ. Δεν αλλάζει, ούτε έχει διαφορά δυναμικού.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## anthony080470

Τι δουλεία έχει το αντικεραυνικό με την επαγωγική τάση, για την οποία έκανε post η Άννα;

 ::   ::   ::  

Καμία.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## anthony080470

> αν έχει αλιξικέραυνο η οικοδομή κανει να πάει εκει η γέιωση η όχι?


Άννα, άλλο η αντικεραυνική γείωση και άλλο η γείωση της πολυκατοικίας που είναι για την ηλεκτρικη εγκατάσταση. Δυο πραγματα για διαφορετική χρήση. ΔΕΝ μπορείς να γειώσης κατι στα αντικεραυνικά. ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## anthony080470

Για φαντάσου να πέσει κεραυνός και να έχεις συνδεδεμένο το ταρατσόpc στην αντικεραυνική γείωση. Μόνο την υπέρταση που θα έχεις φτάνει για να γίνουν όλα κάρβουνο. Οι γειώσεις αυτές μπάνουν με ειδικές προ'υ'ποθέσεις, όχι έτσι στην τύχη.

----------


## nvak

Συμφωνώ με τον dalex και την AnnaMichalaki. 
Η αντίσταση που παρουσιάζει ο αγωγός της γείωσης πρός την γή πρέπει να είναι στο 1Ω. Δεν αρκεί να είναι κίτρινος  :: 

Ελάχιστα σπίτια έχουν σωστή γείωση. Έχω τύχει περιπτώσεις που ανάβει δοκιμασικό στην γείωση !!! 
Μιά κακή γείωση σπιτιού έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα απο μία διαρροή του πλυντηρίου να πάθεις ηλεκτροπληξία πιάνοντας το ψυγείο.
Δυστυχώς απο μία διακοπή στην γείωση, δεν έχουμε άμεσα ορατά συμπτώματα.

Το σωστό είναι να εφαρμόζεται ο επανέλεγχος της ηλεκτρικής εγκατάστασης που ζητά η ΔΕΗ κάθε 15 χρόνια. Μόνο που αυτός, πρέπει να είναι ουσιαστικός, σχολαστικός και να γίνεται απο άνθρωπο που ξέρει.

Και επαναλαμβάνω: *πρέπει να υπάρχει διακόπτης διαρροής στον πίνακα* 
Είναι υποχρεωτικός με τους νέους κανονισμούς, αλλά δεν είναι λίγες οι εγκαταστάσεις που δεν τον διαθέτουν, ούτε λίγοι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που αποφεύγουν να τον βάλουν μιάς και τους βάζει σε μπελάδες.

Επίσης ένα αντικεραυνικό στον πίνακα, καλό είναι και μας γλυτώνει απο ανεξήγητα καψίματα ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## anthony080470

> Όλοι δίκιο έχουν από τη μεριά τους.
> 
> Για τα επαγωγικά: Αν γειώσει το κουτί της στην αντικεραυνική γείωση, έχουμε "ασυμφωνία" της τάξεως των λίγων mA (το ρεύμα που την γαργαλάει τώρα)....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## verou

την ψησταρια θα την φτιαξεις?  ::

----------


## nvak

> Και που να σας μιλήσω για τις "επιπλέουσες" εγκαταστάσεις ασφαλείας που κάνω, ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στη γη. Όποιο αγωγό των 230/400 να πιάσεις, ΔΕΝ σε τινάζει.
> Θα με δείρουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μας...


Οι μετασχηματιστές απομόνωσης είναι κοινή πρακτική. Δεν είναι πατέντα (δεν σε δέρνει κανένας  :: ).
Τους χρησιμοποιούμε όπου θέλουμε υψηλή διαθεσιμότητα. π.χ κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας αυτοματισμών, βιομηχανικό περιβάλλον κλπ.
Εκεί δεν βολεύουν οι διακόπτες διαρροής και ο γειωμένος ουδέτερος, μιάς και μία επαφή με την γή μπορεί να προκαλέσει πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα (χειρότερο απο το να πέσει ο κόμβος με την υγρασία  ::  )

Όταν βάζουμε μετασχηματιστές απομόνωσης, χρησιμοποιούμε πάντα *επιτηρητές μόνωσης* για να ελέγχουμε ότι υφίσταται η απομόνωση ως πρός γή.
Έτσι όταν κάτι ακουμπήσει στην γή δίνει alarm ο επιτηρητής και το επισκευάζουμε. 
Είναι απίθανο να τύχει να ακουμπήσει στη γή σε δύο σημεία η εγκατάσταση και να βγεί εκτός κάποιο κύκλωμα. (στην κλασική εγκατάσταση, ως γνωστό, μία επαφή με γή μας βγάζει εκτός)

----------


## commando

αν ρωτησει δηλαδη τιποτα για poe η Αννα θα αναλαβει παλι ο ngia την εξονυχιστικη αναλυση να ξερω δηλαδη να μην παω διακοπες.....  ::   ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## commando

ωωωωω  ::   ::   ::  
NGIA (L) ANNA

----------


## tripkaos

> *πρέπει να υπάρχει διακόπτης διαρροής στον πίνακα*


φιλε nvak πως ελεγχω αν εχει ο πινακας τετοιο?ειναι το ρελιε η κατι εξτρα?

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> *πρέπει να υπάρχει διακόπτης διαρροής στον πίνακα*
> 
> 
> φιλε nvak πως ελεγχω αν εχει ο πινακας τετοιο?ειναι το ρελιε η κατι εξτρα?


Είναι το μόνο που δε γράφει A αλλά mA.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> .....Επίσης ένα αντικεραυνικό στον πίνακα, καλό είναι και μας γλυτώνει απο ανεξήγητα καψίματα ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών.



Αυτό τι είναι? πρώτη φορά το ακούω...

----------


## sok

Λοιπόν, θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια να ξεκαθαρίσω τα πράγματα. 




Τι ΘΕΩΡΩ ότι θα έπρεπε να έχεις

Λοιπόν, χρειάζεσαι αυτόματο διακόπτη διαρροής ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ - ΔΔΕ που πρέπει να διαστασιολογηθει με βάση διατομή και μήκος καλωδίου. Με τον τρόπο αυτό διακόπτεις σε πολύ μικρό χρόνο επικίνδυνες τάσεις στα ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΚΑ μέρη της συσκευής σου. 

Πρέπει να αγοράσεις εξωτερική μόνωση καλωδίων, καθώς και ένα καλώδιο ακόμα για την γείωση.

Το τροφοδοτικό, μέσω της γείωσης που ανεβάζεις, γειώνει τόσο το κουτί όσο και τα εξαρτήματα που πατάνε σε μέταλλο που έχει επαφή με το τροφοδοτικό (π.χ. τη βάση).




Ας αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε

Αν έχεις πλαστικό κουτί, γείωση, και ΔΔΕ, πρέπει να έχεις μεταλλική βάση στην οποία να πατάνε όλα τα εξαρτήματα. 

Αν δεν έχεις διακόπτη διαρροής (έντασης θα έβαζα στη θέση σου ) και έχεις γείωση, πρέπει να κάνεις τον σταυρό σου να μην εμφανιστούν επικίνδυνες τάσεις λόγω ελαττωματικής μόνωσης καλωδίων. 

Αν δεν έχεις γείωση, πρέπει να βρεις. Το δίκτυο ύδρευσης σύμφωνα με ΚΕΗΕ (κανονισμοί…) χρησιμοποιείται σαν γειωτης για εγκαταστάσεις μικρότερες των 250V. Το παραπάνω θέλει μεγάλη ανάλυση, αλλά ουσιαστικά σου λέει ότι είναι ασφαλές (δεν είναι νόμιμο) να βρεις μια σωλήνα και να γειώσεις κουτί και μεταλλική βάση.

Αν απλά δε γουστάρεις να γειώσεις τα μηχανήματα και έχεις ΔΔΕ, επειδή δεν υπάρχει ιδανικός μονωτής (άκου επαγωγικές τάσεις…), θα εμφανίζονται μικρές διαφορές δυναμικού που θα σου καταστρέφουν σιγά σιγά τα μηχανήματα και φυσικά θα νοιώθεις το ρεύμα που παράγουν (οι διαφορές δυναμικού) στα χέρια σου. Αν αυτές οι τάσεις γίνουν επικίνδυνες για την υγεία σου (ελαττωματική μόνωση), θα τις κόβει ο διακόπτης διαρροής έντασης.

Τέλος, μέχρι να γειώσεις το μηχάνημα, όταν κατεβαίνεις σπίτι σου, να εκφορτίζεσαι κάπου (π.χ. στο μεταλλικό μέρος της βρύσης) γιατί αν ακουμπήσεις κάποιο παιδάκι (είναι πολλαπλάσιες φορές πιο ευαίσθητα στη διαφορά δυναμικού που παράγεις από ότι ένας ενήλικας) υπάρχει σοβαρή περίπτωση να τα δει όλα. 


α! και το βασικότερο, για να είσαι νόμιμη, πρέπει να τοποθετήσεις 2 ΜΣες για να ανεβάζεις dc τάση. Λόγω ισχύος όμως (40 μέτρα είναι πολλά) είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο, εκτός βέβαια αν έχεις αρκετό χρήμα να διαθέσεις. 



το αντικεραυνικό προστατεύει απο peak (υψηλές) τιμές ρεύματος. Οι περισσότερες βλάβες προέρχονται απο βυθίσεις τάσης, συνεπώς αφου σε σταθερό φορτίο το V (τάση) και I (ρεύμα) είναι αντιστρόφος ανάλογα (και γαμώ τις ιδιότητες), ο johny b-17 είπε μια σωστή κουβέντα που λόγω της ΔΕΗ πρέπει να εφαρμόσουμε. Φτηνά είναι νομίζω...



και μια παρένθεση

Τα περί επαγωγικής τάσης είναι άκυρα. Κάποιος προσπάθησε να εξηγήσει τη λειτουργία μετασχηματιστή ac-ac για ανύψωση ή υποβιβασμό στάθμη τάσεως και μάλιστα, προσωπική άποψη, με άστοχο τρόπο. Το τροφοδοτικό (ac-dc), λειτουργεί μέσω ελεγχόμενης ανορθωτικής διάταξης. Δεν αναπτύσσετε μαγνητική ροή. Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ΜΣ ac-ac για αρχικό υποβιβασμό τάσεως, η μαγνητική ροή (και οχι η επαγώμενη τάση, η επαγωγική τάση δημιουργεί τη μαγνητική ροή) που δεν εμπλέκεται και στα δύο τυλίγματα, ''καταναλώνεται'' σε ωμικά στοιχεία ως θερμότητα και το υπόλοιπο μέρος χρησιμοποιείται για την διέγερση του ΜΣ (ρεύμα μαγνητήσεως). Ειναι σύνθετο το θέμα και δεν αναλύεται ετσι απλα... πάντως η τάση στα μεταλλικά μέρη της συσκευής δεν οφείλεται σε επαγωγές τάσεις.

κλείνει η παρένθεση  ::

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> *πρέπει να υπάρχει διακόπτης διαρροής στον πίνακα*
> 
> 
> φιλε nvak πως ελεγχω αν εχει ο πινακας τετοιο?ειναι το ρελιε η κατι εξτρα?


Το ονομάζουμε και ρελέ διαφυγής. Αυτό συγκρίνει την ποσότητα του ρεύματος (Α) που μπαίνει στην εγκατάσταση με αυτή που βγαίνει. Αν ανιχνεύσει ότι του λείπουν περισσότερα απο 30 χιλιοστά του αμπέρ (30ma) τότε ρίχνει τον διακόπτη. 

Τα 30ma είναι το ρεύμα που αντέχει ο άνθρωπος χωρίς κίνδυνο θανάτου.
Με τα 30ma τρώς γερό χτύπημα αλλά δεν πεθαίνεις εκτός και αν πάς απο καρδιά λόγω τρομάρας.  ::  

Τα αντικεραυνικά γραμμής είναι εξαρτήματα που σκοπό έχουν να αποροφούν και να στέλνουν τις υπερτάσεις στην γή. Έτσι προστατεύουμε τις ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές μας και την καταπόνηση των μονώσεων.

----------


## verou

το ρελε...  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## mikemtb

> Αν ανιχνεύσει ότι του λείπουν περισσότερα απο 30 χιλιοστά του αμπέρ (30ma) τότε ρίχνει τον διακόπτη.
> 
> Τα 30ma είναι το ρεύμα που αντέχει ο άνθρωπος χωρίς κίνδυνο θανάτου.
> Με τα 30ma τρώς γερό χτύπημα αλλά δεν πεθαίνεις εκτός και αν πάς απο καρδιά λόγω * τρομάρας [* 
> 
> Στα 5 περίπου πέφτει. Στα 2-5 το καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι (πάντα 50 Hz AC).
> 
> Στα 10 χοροπηδάς σα μαϊμού, και οι καρδιακοί πιθανόν τα τινάζουν.
> 
> ...


 ναι αλλα ρε μεγαλε, δεν κανει 1-2 λεπτα να πεσει...  *καποια 10τα του sec κανει...*  
dont!!!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## commando

> Στα 5 περίπου πέφτει. Στα 2-5 το καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι (πάντα 50 Hz AC).
> 
> Στα 10 χοροπηδάς σα μαϊμού, και οι καρδιακοί πιθανόν τα τινάζουν.
> 
> Στα 15 αντέχεις-δεν αντέχεις 1-2 λεπτά.
> 
> Στα 20 μόνο εξασκημένοι θανατοποινίτες μπορεί ν' αντέξουν.
> 
> Try yourself!


no comment(το ψηφιζω ποστ της χρονιας για παρτη μου παντως)

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## JB172

> αντε πια βρέθηκε η λύση
> πήρα 45μέτρα καλώδιο 3πολικό
> ολα οκ τωρα


Μπράβο Αννα  ::  

Ανάσταση στο thread!
11 σελίδες με posts για ένα καλώδιο  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> αντε πια βρέθηκε η λύση
> πήρα 45μέτρα καλώδιο 3πολικό
> ολα οκ τωρα


Δε φτάνει που το αγόρασες, πρέπει να αντικαταστήσεις το παλιό με το νέο καλώδιο!!! 
 ::   ::   ::  

Επίσης πρέπει να το βάλεις και μέσα στην ειδική σωλήνα που λέγαμε...
Σε καλό δρομο είσαι πάντως! 

Εύγε.

----------


## nvak

> αντε πια βρέθηκε η λύση
> πήρα 45μέτρα καλώδιο 3πολικό
> ολα οκ τωρα


Επειδή το καλώδιο είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, για καλύτερη προστασία του PC απο υπερτάσεις, στατικό, επαγωγικές τάσεις απο κεραυνούς κλπ, καλό είναι το σασί του Η/Υ να συνδεθεί και με ένα γειωμένο μεταλικό αντικείμενο στην ταράτσα π.χ κάγκελο.


Dalex στα 30ma πέφτει. 
Το χτύπημα που τρώς για να πέσει το ρελέ δεν είναι της πλάκας.
Είναι λίγο extreme η εμπειρία  ::  
Σε σώζει ότι πέφτει γρήγορα.

----------


## The Undertaker

αν δεν φας aber την γλιτώνεις.....με λαστιχένια παπούτσια όμως

----------


## commando

καλου κακου βαλε γαντια  ::   ::   ::

----------


## gas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από AnnaMichalaki
> 
> 
> Επίσης πρέπει να το βάλεις και μέσα στην ειδική σωλήνα που λέγαμε...
> Σε καλό δρομο είσαι πάντως! 
> 
> Εύγε.


Τωρα αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα!  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Dalex στα 30ma πέφτει. 
> Το χτύπημα που τρώς για να πέσει το ρελέ δεν είναι της πλάκας.
> Είναι λίγο extreme η εμπειρία  
> Σε σώζει ότι πέφτει γρήγορα.


+++ 

ταλεγα εγω... αλλα...

----------


## fengi1

edit

----------


## verou

το καλωδιο θα το βαλεις σε καναλι, κουβιδη ή μπετου?
το παλιο καλωδιο μην το ξηλωσεις,καταλαβες τι εννοω  ::

----------


## AnnaMichalaki

.

----------


## ALTAiR

> αυτο με τα κανάλια δεν το επιασα...
> το αλλο καλωδιο το άφησα να υπάρχει
> με αυτο θα ανοιγω και θα κλεινω το ταρατσοpc απο κάτω


Υπάρχουνε σωλήνες πλαστικοί που είναι γνωστοί ως kouvidis από το επώνυμο αυτουνού που έχει το εργοστάσιο που τις φτιάχνει(Κουβίδης) Εκεί είναι καλό να τρέχει το καλώδιο και όχι χύμα.
Επίσης υπάρχουνε και κάποια φτηνά επίσης καναλάκια πλαστικά (άλλοι τα λένε λούκια) πάλι για παρόμια δουλειά.
Ρώτα σε ηλεκτρολογικά όπως Κωνσταντακάτος...

----------

